# Does anyone know about JRS Goldens in Massachusetts?



## Latias12 (Dec 15, 2011)

We have recently thought about breeding our girl Abby when she is older and if she gets her clearances. While looking around for a potential "boyfriend" for her, we found a breeder who owns a lovely boy named Logan. The breeder's business is called JRS Goldens. We were just wondering if anyone here knows anything about this breeder's reputation (dog health,breeding policies, purchases etc.) Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

If it's this boy-

Pedigree: Jrslogan'Srunfromwhitedove

I personally would not use this boy-search White Dove on this forum, for one thing. For another, neither of his parents have elbow clearances on OFA.

His eye clearances are not listed either, although he may have them.

If you are interested in the English style, I would recommend starting with this website

English Goldens in North America - Stud Dogs - English Studs

There are at least two dogs on there that I am interested in, not to mention Sydney in Michigan-I am in the process of getting a puppy sired by him 

For both the stud dog and your girl, you want several generations of verified clearances on both sides of the pedigree-hips, elbows, heart and eyes. This can be problematic with some imports, as not all countries check for everything we do in the US and Canada, so you will want to make sure they have at least the clearances required in the country. Then you can research the pedigree to see what is back there, and what has been produced.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I got a very uneasy feeling when I researched Logan. He does have hip, elbow and cardiac clearances listed on the OFA website. I do not find an eye clearance in CERF's database, you need to check into that more thoroughly. 
My uneasiness came when I saw Logan's registered name - Jrslogan'Srunfromwhitedove. If you do a search on this site of Whitedove you may see why I am uneasy. And the fact that a breeder refers to his Goldens as "English Cream Golden Retrievers". It also appears they may be breeding before obtaining final clearances. I would ask a LOT of questions before getting involved with them. But that is just my opinion.


----------



## Latias12 (Dec 15, 2011)

Okay, thanks for the warning and advice. I will do some more research.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

I bred this dogs grandfathers and can tell you about his history on that side for 7 generations before that, so if you need any information on that line I can tell you. If you look at rasdata Norway that will tell you a great deal of information. I would also agree with the US posters who say check the clearances Annef


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Have to add that it is a very nice pedigree mix of UK and Norweigan lines, think his sire is litter brother to Tortellini Observer who threw beautiful progeny in Scandanavia. I realise the concern over White Dove though. Anne


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Unfortunately, Tottelina Orchestra shows only a hip clearance on OFA, no elbows, heart or eye clearances. While heart and eye clearances may have been done and not registered with OFA, elbows were either not done or did not pass.

I have to wonder-how dogs with such nice pedigrees end up at places like White Dove?

Anne, do you know the link to the site for Swedish Golden pedigrees? I had found it once, researching pedigrees for a friend. It showed the DNA test results for the neurological disease found in Swedish goldens.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes, try rasdata. It is in Swedish so not easy to read but you can track the pedigrees back for generations and they have a list of PRA affected, clear and carriers on there, cataract failures and clear dogs as well as hip scores with hip scores of teh progeny A really useful site.. Also if you type in the paper on the Swedish disease(name escapes me) you can see quite a lot of information.
I know how one golden sired by a dog I bred ended up at White Dove The breeder didn't do enough research on them. It upsets me terribly that they have dogs that go back to my breeding especially Gypsy who was so much a one man dog , she would never have coped being in a large commercial kennel. I hope that people come to the forum and read what has been written about them. Hope you can find what you need on Rasdata. If you can't pm me and I will try and send you the link. Annef


----------



## pftman (Aug 7, 2017)

I know this is an old post, but as I was looking up jrsgoldens I came across this post. My dog's father was Jrslogan'Srunfromwhitedove. He is 3 yrs old now and is a wonderful dog! He has had his clearances and his hips are OFA rated "Excellent". I just didn't want a good dog or breeder to get a bad rap.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

pftman said:


> I know this is an old post, but as I was looking up jrsgoldens I came across this post. My dog's father was Jrslogan'Srunfromwhitedove. He is 3 yrs old now and is a wonderful dog! He has had his clearances and his hips are OFA rated "Excellent". I just didn't want a good dog or breeder to get a bad rap.


OFA doesn't show any 3 year old offspring that rated Excellent. Unless you just received the certificate, you should make sure it gets posted to their database.


----------



## mrsb28wolf (Oct 31, 2017)

So, I have been looking at JRS Goldens, and it looks like Theo was only 16 months old when he sired the litter due shortly? I know that is too young for OFA clearances for elbows/hips, but I'm wondering if the 2 year mark goes for healthy breeding by both dam and sire?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

pftman said:


> I know this is an old post, but as I was looking up jrsgoldens I came across this post. My dog's father was Jrslogan'Srunfromwhitedove. He is 3 yrs old now and is a wonderful dog! He has had his clearances and his hips are OFA rated "Excellent". I just didn't want a good dog or breeder to get a bad rap.


Because this thread came back up I checked OFA again- STILL no 3YO offspring w excellent hips. Hmmm.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

This is my "judgement" that tells me if I want to go further looking at a breeder's site which is their face to the world. I don't want to find bad grammar, 'conformation' misspelled, a paypal button or more than 2 litters at a time advertised. 
I also don't want to find glaring errors or lies or hear upright piano church music. 

So on this one- the first place I went was her dog LG's page and there I find some discrepancies she should not have there. Conformation is misspelled in several places on the our dogs section. The breeder's name she misspelled is McAuley and by misspelling it makes it difficult for a non-familiar w k9data person to find the pedigree. Then the last sentence states that LGs co-owner describes him as a once in a lifetime dog... so that (to me) says he doesn't live with the JR people. Small things (on the same dog) the statement that Shooter's owner let them 'have' him instead of breed to him or use him- that is just odd verbiage. BUT that they have bred to Jennifer McAuley's dog and apparently bought a bitch from her says that a person who is involved in dogs has forged a working relationship with them. So that's a plus. I'm not trying to be super nit-picky but I wanted to explain at least partially how I look at a site. 

Theo is not old enough for hip or elbow clearances and dogs (at least my own) rarely come back rated the same as they did in prelim eval. That is because imo there are 3 evaluators who look at the finals, and only one who does prelims. 
If you know Bliss's registered name (she is not on the website that I can find and there is no Bliss w the JRS prefix on k9data) someone will look hers up and will put her on k9data. I put Theo on k9data so he's there now. It'd be hard to evaluate the breeding without knowing the dam's info. 
Someone here may know this breeder, I do not.


----------

